# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دوره حفر ابار البترول تعقد في الاردن دبي تركيا ماليزيا المغرب تونس مصر لبنان لندن

## دورة تدريبية

* 
*


يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية بدعوتكم للمشاركة بدورة :
*حفر ابار البترول** باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*

*كما نقدم لكم دورات تدريبية في مختلف المجالات* *
**دورات إدارة الموارد البشرية والتدريب* *دورات القيادة والادارة* *الدورات المالية والمحاسبية**دورات البنوك والمصارف**دورات السكرتارية وإدارة المكاتب**دورات العلاقات العامة والإعلام**دورات الأمن والسلامة العامة والصحة المهنية**دورات الجودة**دورات إدارة المشتريات والمخازن**دورات الهندسة والصيانة**دورات تقنية المعلومات**دورات التأمين**دورات البترول**دورات القانون*
*تاريخ انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :*

*تعقد الدورات**بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام*

*اماكن انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :* الانعقاد
 الدورات التي ستعقد في عمّان - الأردن
 الدورات التي ستعقد في دبي - الإمارات العربية المتحدة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في إسطنبول - تركيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في تونس - تونس
 الدورات التي ستعقد في القاهرة - مصر
 الدورات التي ستعقد في شرم الشيخ - مصر
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بيروت - لبنان
 الدورات التي ستعقد في الدار البيضاء - المغرب
 الدورات التي ستعقد في برشلونة - إسبانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في مدريد - إسبانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في سنغافورة - سنغافورة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في تبليسي - جورجيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في جاكرتا - أندونيسيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في كوالالمبور - ماليزيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في لندن - المملكة المتحدة
 الدورات التي ستعقد في باريس - فرنسا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في روما - إيطاليا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بانكوك - تايلاند
 الدورات التي ستعقد في بكين - الصين
 الدورات التي ستعقد في برلين - ألمانيا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في أوتاوا - كندا
 الدورات التي ستعقد في واشنطن - الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية


*ويمكنكم مراسلتنا عبر معلومات الاتصال التالية :*
*الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com*
*البريد الالكتروني :* *info@almjd-hr.com*
*هاتف واتس اب و فايبر:* 00962795447255





*وفيما يلي بقية دورات البترول  :*
*-         المحاسبة فى شركات البترول**-         التدقيق والمراجعة الداخلية فى الشركات النفطية**-         النظم المحاسبية المتكاملة فى الصناعات النفطية**-         الادارة المالية لاعمال وانشطة الصيانة وخفض التكاليف فى الشركات النفطية**-         معايير المحاسبة الدولية لشركات الغاز والبترول والكيماويات**-         محاسبة التكاليف فى شركات النفط**-          التقارير المالية فى الصناعات النفطية**-          صيانة ابار البترول**-          حفر ابار البترول*

*
*
*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

